# Denver Nugget's Offseason Plans...what you havent read before



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

I posted this earlier on The Nba rumors free agents and trades forum...due to the response i'm puttin it here as well. If you want to read all of the replies....go to the forum It's basically under the same title... this is a post for all the Nuggets fans.... feel free to comment...be innovative...i want to hear new ideas...thanks guys

Denver Nuggets off season plans (post #1) 


Not to worry Nugget's fans. They will go deeper next season. Oh yea, and they will have 20 million in cap space. Lets spend it all!!! Sign Rasheed. Sign K-mart. No wait lets not spend that kind of money. Martin hasnt been competely heathly for an NBA season, ever. Wallace would command to much money, and probably will stay in Detroit or go to New York. There is a big-man shortage I know. The perfect candidate is Stromile Swift. He is a rising star. Most importantly he is affordable. Also Marcus Fizer should come cheap. The Nugs are a run and gun team, but the need an option in the half court. Fizer is a beast. He isnt a small forward (which the Bulls never did figure out) He's 6-8 260. He's a power forward that belongs on the block. Would command a double team. The Question is will he stay healthy. Nene is untradable. Camby should not be resigned. Voshon Lenard MUST be brought back. Pick up his option. Watch as this team grows.

Who should Denver draft. Take a high school kid. Why not, especially if you have Barry and Lenard. Take Dorrell Wright. Why? Just because he has potiental. Hit the weightroom Dorrell. He's 6'7 and will be a 2 guard. Defense will improve. Denver doesnt have a second round pick but should consider trading for two people that will go in the second round. Romain Sato and Herve Lamizana just based on potiental. They both fit what Denver is looking for in a player. Sato is from Africa. Still learning the game. Most athletic/physical combo player in the draft. Best 3 point shooter. I'm not kidding. Sorry Nelson and JR Smith. Lamizana is a SF/PF freak of nature. Has the talent to be a superstar. Needs to bulk up and become more mentally confident on the floor. He is 6'10 with the skills of a guard. Out of Rutgers.

A possible trade. This is a long shot. I dont think Andre Miller fits in with the Nuggets. Denver will be making playoff runs as long as they have Carmelo. The Nuggets had serious shooting percentage issues last year. Miller cant shoot. I'd like to see Miller out of town next year. Could possible trade for (or trade up 2) the five spot behind the bobcats. Wont know what team would have it until after the lottery. They should take Ben Gordon. He would play well with Earl Boykins. He would work well in the high screen and roll. Better for the team over time. And Miller is pretty tradable. Might be a good deal out there.

FINALLY, everyone has to read this. Who is the next Ronald "Flip" Murray. I know....do you? Stevie Johnson from the Icelandic League. He dominated over there in every statistically area. MVP player. Averaging over 30 pts and 13 rebounds. He is a 2 guard or small forward. At 6'5 235lbs he is a beast. Athletic and strong a great rebounder. http://www.willcallbasketball.com/b-johnsonstevie.htm

Check him out. Somebody get this guy an NBA tryout. Dont believe someone from the Icelandic League is in the NBA RIGHT NOW?!?!?! Ask Mark Cuban he will explain that to you.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

A likely pick for the Nuggets would be Sebastian Telfair. He along with Carmelo Anthony would sell major tickets and he loves to push the ball and get in the open court. He is also an excellent passer and quick as lightning. You will need to bring in a low post presence as well. In the second round look for an excellent defender like Tony Allen OK State.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nuggets need fast guards who can shoot...examples brent barry..... earl boykins....draft gordon...combo guard...good for the run and gun style...telfair...great for the run and gun style...why unload miller...who cant shoot to acquire someone else who cant shoot a lick...telfair without his cousin is a bubble first round player...but utah will draft him before denver would at number 20 anyways.... allen.... Mr. Run and Gun... yea right...doesnt belong in denver uniform


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

the stack and gordon trade is good

for miller and a future 1st and maybe a future 2nd

There isnt a doubt in my mind that both teams would do that one
ASSUMING Stack wants to be a guy around Carmelo

Personally I think he would adapt to a winning situation and understand that this is Carmelo's team. Ben Gordon could easily come turn out to be better than Miller.

Anyways lets talk about the Nugget's first round pick. I'm still deciding who they should take at the 20th.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yea I'm thinking on the gamble on Dorrell Wright might be worth it

especially with vets in front of him

if you got Gordon.....i was thinking Kris Humphries just to a size strength and rebounding

none of the centers in the mid to late 1st look like they fit all that well


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

depends on if kiki will pull the trigger on the trade
the wizards organization has to be so down on stackhouse that they would deal him and send ben gordon I believe

In that case the rookie we draft doesnt have to even play in year one
well at least we wouldnt be counting on his production

I think we should trade for a 2nd rounder because i like a few in there


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Glad to see someone giving fizer his daps.
that guy can be a double double threat with sufficent minutes.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

No question about what Marcus Fizer could do next year with the right team...also long as he stays healthy....I think he will


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

Fizer just had his second knee surgery a few weeks back. Does that change anyone's opinion?

I agree that Fizer could be decent, but this second surgery makes me wonder.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

yes and Ive heard it went well

I think everyone has known he was going under the knife at the end of the season

the reason it doesnt change anyone's opinion is because he's cheap

you arent risking a whole lot to go get him

as opposed to a camby or kenyon martin


----------



## doctorJ1 (Jun 4, 2004)

*Never in 100 years*

dude what are you smokin ya right just sigh wallace and K-mart stop dreamin kid this is the NBA.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

camby opted out of 7.75 next year

Denver doesnt have the sense of urgency that they must win an NBA title next year...because the core players on our team are all young


7.75 million

Id rather go out and get Nash for 9 million

and sign guys like 
Stromile Swift
Marcus Fizer
Chris Anderson/Franisco Elson

draft Kris Humphries now listed at almost 6'10 WITHOUT shoes

what are you smoking....what is camby's agent smokin?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> camby opted out of 7.75 next year
> 
> Denver doesnt have the sense of urgency that they must win an NBA title next year...because the core players on our team are all young
> ...


A backcourt of Miller and Nash? Are you crazy? Don't you see the obvious problems with that? 

And I'd love to sign Stromile, but Fizer has been a constant underachiever in this league and doesn't have the size we need. Camby is a must have and if we don't bring him back, we need a better plan than you have come up with.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if youd like further information on the happenings between carmelo and miller read Nuggets offseason under the free agents and trades section.

I am an advocate for trading Andre Miller
And for a team that had serious issues with a half court offense in the playoffs....guys like Stackhouse and Fizer could actually help. Fizer is a guy that can score in the post off the bench
and he is cheap

i blame injuries and the bulls for what has happened so far

they drafted him when they had brand at PF

and they tried to play him at sf which ive thought was a horrible idea from the start


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> if youd like further information on the happenings between carmelo and miller read Nuggets offseason under the free agents and trades section.
> 
> I am an advocate for trading Andre Miller
> ...


I know what's going on between Carmelo and Andre, and that's beside the point. I don't think we should even get rid of Andre but if we do, I could see bringing in Nash. But if we do bring in Nash, who are we bringing in for shooting guard? If you're saying Stackhouse, that's a terrible defensive backcourt and while Stackhouse is good on offense, he commands a lot of shots to be effective. Just imagine him and Carmelo trying to get along. 

Fizer could be a very effective player in this league. But the fact is that for whatever reason, he hasn't put it together. We already have one injury prone big man and adding another to the equation doesn't help. Fizer might be an answer on offense but he would hurt us on defense. 

Honestly, if the Nuggets actually tried to develop Skita, they'd have a monster on their hands. Unfortunately, they haven't made that committment.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

yea skita could have trouble getting playing time on this team

As far as adding another injury prone player
Fizer hasnt been quite as bad in that area as Camby
and lets face it Camby turned down a 7.75 million dollar option
he wont be back and his agent is crazy (unless proven differently later on)

Point is fizer is cheap

Plus I'd rather give Birdman more minutes. Steve Nash was on a poor defensive team that didnt emphasize defense. Put different people around him and it's a different story

As far as stackhouse is concerned. I like when his contract ends. In 3 years. And he isnt extremely overpiced. Plus it sounds like he was left unproctected so he should be even easier to get. 
With the exception of nash. These vet guys shouldnt get anymore than a 3 year deal. camby is looking for more than that.

the bosh trade has been suggestd
signing swift
drafting Kris Humphries I read he's actually almost 6'10 now without shoes
We have more draft picks from other teams coming up in the next couple years as well

Guys like Marvin Williams Jr and Hakkim Warrick will be available. So Skita might be the odd man out. 

Id also like to draft a guard too. Langford from Kansas or maybe McCants from North Carolina. Thats how you build and team. Thats the long term angle. 

Thats why I like Stack's short term deal


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> yea skita could have trouble getting playing time on this team
> 
> As far as adding another injury prone player
> ...


Calling Fizer less injury prone then Camby is a joke. Fizer already has had 2 knee surgeries. If anything Id call it a push. 

By the way Langford sucks.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

its easy to call camby more injury prone because he's been in the league longer. Percentage wise he is. Take away last year when he was healthy and yes it looks really bad. But the key to fizer is we can easily afford him. Worse case senerio he doesnt work out. Oh well.

but camby opted out of 7.75 million for next year
when people see that number
look at camby's age and history

and more importantly the makeup of our young team
they decide that unless his agent can "come down to earth"
we should go look for someone else

I'm going to wait until after the expansion draft to ponder further

we get rid of miller somehow

and thats 27 million to spend...jesus...!!!!!


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> its easy to call camby more injury prone because he's been in the league longer. Percentage wise he is. Take away last year when he was healthy and yes it looks really bad. But the key to fizer is we can easily afford him. Worse case senerio he doesnt work out. Oh well.
> 
> but camby opted out of 7.75 million for next year
> ...


While it is possible Camby is looking for more money, I think the real reason he is opting out is for a long term contract. 

I would expect he will get about what he is paid now if Denver resigns him. He is just lookinfg for a little job security.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

thats what were saying
so whats the disagreement?


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> thats what were saying
> so whats the disagreement?


I guess for once there is no disagreement.

I just thought when Nbanoitall talked about how much he would make and is still opting out he implied he wanted to get paid more.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

im my opinion what he is doing is trying to get paid more

even if its not more than 7.75 million a year

its still more years

i got to say Marvin William Jr Warrick Kris Humphries

Stromile Swift Chris Bosh

those are all guys Id rather look at

just be cause Camby and Kmart both could turn into bad long term deals if things dont work out as well all would hope


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'd stay away from Kmart, to much money for to little talent if you ask me.


I'd extend camby for something like 6mil for 4 or 5. You might hate it but, the guy brings a lot to the table. His injury concerns were partially the fault of an incompetent Knick medical staff. Show him the money and I'm sure he'll put out good play. He has most everything you could want from a veteran, and he can help guys like Andersen and Skita more than people realize. 

He also can help tremendously as Nene grows up. Nene isn't a real defensive liability when Camby is out on the floor.


Fizer is decent if you play him at the 4, I stop asking him to play the 3 he'll stop getting hurt. He's around 260 !


They key acquistion for this team in my mind is Nash. I can't ever see him leaving Dallas, but if he does... my god can you imagine, I mean everyone here is pretty familiar with that guy's game right?

In terms of the way your offense likes to run there is probably isn't a more potent pointguard.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow,I totally missed out on Camby opting out...He turned down 7.75 big ones??How long was the contract for???

No way does he get more than that with his medical history..Could it be he wants to return to NY and play for the guy that drafted him,Isiah Thomas...NY can only sign him to the MLE..maybe they would give him 5 years......

Any interest in Naz,or need I ask


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Camby opted out of the one year remaining at 7.75 million

so he could get a longer contract

Knickfan I dont know enought about NY's medical staff to go there. But the only reason he opts out of deal that pays him this much is because he doesnt trust his own health thats what bothers me. 6 million for 5 years is a lot more money than 7.75 for one. Thats why Id rather see Swift.

Fizer is a PF
put him there drop the ball into the post
and he will take care of the rest


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> Camby opted out of the one year remaining at 7.75 million
> 
> so he could get a longer contract
> ...



I do, they have a history of misdiagnosing players. Of course Camby wants a long term deal, but he is also doing this to help Denver out by temporarly restructuring their cap.


Swift or Camby is good but this team needs veterans who can perform well. People who tell Carmelo to not be such a stupid ball hog, people who have been around the league and can guide the youth movement of the nuggets.


----------



## rocketman04 (May 25, 2004)

I cant see how resturcturing his contract helps denver unless it ends in 3 years

I dont care I cant see him helping the team 5 or 10 years from now and Id like to see a group of guys play together that long


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> I cant see how resturcturing his contract helps denver unless it ends in 3 years
> 
> I dont care I cant see him helping the team 5 or 10 years from now and Id like to see a group of guys play together that long


You will never see that again in the current NBA. Teams just don't stay together like they used to. Not with all the money involved.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

true enough

thats why it is so important to have your vet contracts come off the books in three years

pay Melo

and Nene

and the rest of your core team

thats why I like Ben Gordon if you can trade for him

and Kris Humphries or Dorrell Wright

and especially Marvin William Jr hopefully next year maybe Warrick next year

get these guys young and lets lock them up long term

Lets get guys signed to 6 or 7 year deals after their rookie contracts expire


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rocketman04</b>!
> I cant see how resturcturing his contract helps denver unless it ends in 3 years
> 
> I dont care I cant see him helping the team 5 or 10 years from now and Id like to see a group of guys play together that long


That's not what I was talking about. I was talking about him opting out now to help denver with the Bobcat's draft and their current cap. This way they can get a major player in FA and still retain Marcus.


Without marcus nene is exposed, carmelo runs rampant, and your post defense is nearly non existent. This current squad won't be in the show next year without his contributions.


I just think it's a good idea to have him around for a long time.

If you want something to chew on, check out his rebounding and block stats, and where they rank amongst the league. 

He's also 10th in total efficency ( if you like that stat) again something to think about. Before you go entirely with youth.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Before I post too much on this subject im going to wait until next week with the drafts 

we only have so much money to spend
and we can make the playoffs replacing Camby
besides theres a 50/50 chance he wont be healthy anyways
so here is the idea I have

Andre Miller 
Voshon Lenard
#20th pick overall
(bobcats)
for 4th pick (ben gordon unless okafor or howard are available..not likely)
Jerry Stackhouse 

sign Nash for 6 years @ 9 million a year

sign stromile swift for 6 years @ ???

sign marcus fizer 3 years @ 2 million a year

Elson and Anderson both come back

I'm still looking into a backup that could play the 2/3

give jon Barry a one year deal

if you dont get nash give his brother up to 3 years

Best Case Senerio

Nene
Swift
Anthony
Stackhouse
Nash
6. Boykins
7. Fizer
8. Jon Barry
9. Chris Anderson
10. Fransico Elson
11. Ben Gordon
12. SF/SG ??? id go after a 2nd round pick
13-15 get lamizana or sato

nondraftee to make the roster Julius Page???


----------

